# Opinion for someone new



## AziBoi (Feb 10, 2020)

So recently I got into snowboarding and have gotten tired of paying for rental equipment so I bought a board off a friend of mine, I'm new to the sport so I thought id get something budget. I bought a Lamar Diablo and a pair of k2 boots. I got them both for $50, does anyone have an opinion on Lamar? I know a lot of people bash on them but I don't know why.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

If you are just starting out, it won't make much of a difference. I started on a Morrow Lithium, which is probably about the same quality, and still had a blast. At some point you'll realize the board is not keeping up with you and you'll upgrade. Until then, just have fun.

The boots are way more important. Do they fit? Are they comfortable? Does your heel stay put? Bad boots can ruin snowboarding for you.


----------



## AziBoi (Feb 10, 2020)

Donutz said:


> If you are just starting out, it won't make much of a difference. I started on a Morrow Lithium, which is probably about the same quality, and still had a blast. At some point you'll realize the board is not keeping up with you and you'll upgrade. Until then, just have fun.
> 
> The boots are way more important. Do they fit? Are they comfortable? Does your heel stay put? Bad boots can ruin snowboarding for you.


I got the board to see how much I liked the sport so if all goes well ill definatly upgrade and yea the boots fit perfectly, no movement and plenty of padding.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Size is probably more important than quality when you're starting out. What size is the board & what's your height & weight?


----------



## AziBoi (Feb 10, 2020)

Radialhead said:


> Size is probably more important than quality when you're starting out. What size is the board & what's your height & weight?


I'm 5'10 and weigh about 125lbs, the board sits a little higher than my sternum


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

You're light enough that it's probably fine.

Enjoy!


----------



## AziBoi (Feb 10, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> You're light enough that it's probably fine.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thank you, really appreciate the help!


----------

